# Hot tubs and early pregnancy??



## Round2

Just wondering, what have your doctors/MW said about hot tub use in early pregnancy? I'm suppose to go away for a girls weekend at the spa. I would like to use the hot tub, but I'm worried since I'm only 5 weeks. I forgot to ask my doc when I saw him yesterday.


----------



## debgreasby

It raises your body temp too high so i'd give it a miss.


----------



## mislaww

Don't do it. As Deb says, this raises your body temp and can cause miscarriage. You can definitely put your feet in, though!

I went into a hot tub before i knew I was pregnant and miscarried and will always wonder if that's what did it....


----------



## Round2

mislaww said:


> Don't do it. As Deb says, this raises your body temp and can cause miscarriage. You can definitely put your feet in, though!
> 
> I went into a hot tub before i knew I was pregnant and miscarried and will always wonder if that's what did it....

Thanks ladies....you're probably right, if something bad happened I would always wonder. Not worth the risk.

It's going to be so hard to conceal my pregnancy this weekend. I won't be able to drink any wine or go in the hot tub - totally un-characteristic of me!!


----------



## Pretty Please

Definately dont do it honey ! 

Sit on the side and put your feet in. 

My Dr said absoutely no and also it can cause infection as there water goes " up your bits" which would be bad as there is loads of bugs as everyone is sitting in them etc. 

There is always the pool and you could always say its too hot for you to sit in the tube ! 

Hope you enjoy your day :o)


----------



## Minimin

As Misslaww said- I went also and MC- dont know if that was the reason but I wont do it again. I dont think it is worth the risk- opt for some massages (for pregnancy), pedicures and manicures instead :)


----------

